
Underwater Basket Weaving - Beldin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_basket_weaving
======
downerending
Probably an individual useless course doesn't harm the world too much. More
recently, though, these are starting to pile up. A nearby college offers core
credit for a course in "How to Watch TV".

Far more importantly, there are whole degree programs that are essentially
bullshit. Someone with one of those degrees has no chance whatsoever to
economically recover the cost of the program. Faculty won't tell them that
because they need to justify their own existence. Graduates typically go on to
jobs as embittered baristas or waiters, or perhaps proceed immediately to the
dole.

We have "truth in lending" laws. There should also be laws disclosing the
expected salaries (and college loan payoff durations) for bullshit degrees.

------
rkagerer
I imagined wearing Scuba suits and working on this dexterity challenge at 10+
ft depth, kind of like a NASA pool. Thought it sounded like fun. Underwater
pumpkin carving is a thing and it's a hoot.

~~~
nca-peripherals
Yeah, I guess it's a matter of perspective, skill, and technique. Maybe larger
and heavier baskets can be made in a pool?

------
nca-peripherals
Funny this is mentioned, since 1995 I've called it _Naked inverted underwater
basketweaving 103B._ The interdisciplinary course is _Naked underwater laser
rocket surgery 312._ That one is right-side-up and fully-clothed, which makes
a difference, I guess? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

